# Whats a guy to do??



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

Right...

Male. 37. 5.9 188lbs after the cut, now looking to bulk up as usual but this time with a bit of help. Back in 2018 i tried and quite liked Test300 purchased from homeofsteriods. paid. turned up. Happy days.
Just went on it again and its not available in the uk... sooooo... any ideas??
I live in a small village with a commercial gym with no real big guys that would make me suspect that they are using. And if they were id be very concerned as they must be doing something very wrong.
So .. whats a guy to do?

My diet is pretty clean.
Got more prep containers than amazon in my cupboard so im pretty set for a bulk.. 

Any ideas welcome

Many thanks


----------



## flenser (Nov 2, 2021)

Best idea is to introduce yourself in the intro section, then hang around and learn something. Anyone who PMs you with offers of gear is a scammer and will take your money.


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

Noted

That makes sense . No one knows me and no one here so instantly making a connection would be difficult this way. Should have thought this one through before the post.

oops


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2021)

If you are asking where to get more testosterone, then I must tell you that we are not a source board and do not have/give recommendations on where to get AAS.


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If you are asking where to get more testosterone, then I must tell you that we are not a source board and do not have/give recommendations on where to get AAS.


Good to know thanks.. Any advice on how and where would be appreciated but completely understand that this is not the place now to ask such questions..
All the best


----------



## Send0 (Nov 2, 2021)

Matt01227 said:


> Good to know thanks.. Any advice on how and where would be appreciated but completely understand that this is not the place now to ask such questions..
> All the best


Correct, this forum is not the place that will answer those questions.


----------



## Matt01227 (Nov 2, 2021)

Got it. thats what i was saying. i wont ask for a contact on an open forum. Plus i understand that no one is likely to offer any assistance should one ask for this. 
Many thanks once again


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Nov 2, 2021)

flenser said:


> Best idea is to introduce yourself in the intro section, then hang around and learn something. Anyone who PMs you with offers of gear is a scammer and will take your money.


Brah really? I'm trying to feed my kiddos here.


----------

